# Visionary Adventure In Worlds Virtual And Actual



## Jerusalem Blade (May 8, 2007)

[size=+1]*VISIONARY ADVENTURE IN WORLDS VIRTUAL AND ACTUAL[/size]


THE GAME-MASTER*

He was a warrior in his own right. A master of strategy, and of the fatal shot, stroke, or thrust, he knew the love of war-craft, and of the yearning to be indomitable that drove the hearts of the vast multitudes of us he mentored by his imparted intelligence.

He was hidden from us — he did not want to reveal himself — and none of us knew his features, for he stayed in the shadows, but his power and brilliance we inferred from the might of his students, and the exercises they presented to us in the war games. _The war games!_ 

They were of all sorts: in realms of the occult, amid the vilest and most violent Hell-spawn, of mad and youthful skilled samurai versus hordes of brute men, beasts, and lethal practitioners of monstrous powers, of space adventure and science fiction in unknown worlds against unpredictable alien entities, of modern soldiery with conventional weapons, and on and on — limited only by the imaginations and skills of the true artists and technical wizards in his employ.

The weapons he gave us were wondrous to behold! And the weapons _against_ us! These would try what we were made of, and generations of us sought the mastery in combat with weapons and powers undreamt of only decades earlier, or so it seemed to us.

A few years into the 21st century he had conquered the minds — _won the love_ — of millions of earth’s youths, and multitudes no longer youths. From South Korea and Japan — among the leading nations in high-speed internet / information transfer — to the West, to Africa, South America, Australia, and the whole small planet ‘round, we had become a global arena of consciousness, and the portals to this virtual world were our various screens, more real and significant to us than our off-line lives! Did not “reality” pale before the realms given us by the mysterious game master?

One day a new breed of weapons-master, his _nom de guerre_, War Crown, challenged the hidden prince and his world domain. He said the screens through which his legions entered the virtual world — and the power-sources by which they moved — were antiques and toys! And further: he said the virtual world, real enough when actual, was being made effete by fantasies that obscured the true combat.

War Crown issued a challenge, and sent it forth into the web, charged with the vision of a mortal combat which carried over beyond the life and death of this present level and into the regions beyond. And this vision was itself a weapon, what he called a “psychic depth-charge” cast into the great ocean of collective consciousness.

And this was part of the vision the weapon contained: 

*The Field of Action is not a screen or virtual reality, but consciousness itself. The arena of play is one’s full perceptual field, and this field can be synchronized with the perceptual fields of others, and these in turn are aware in the Global Arena of Consciousness, which is accessible both off-line and on-line. The primary objective of the game is to have one’s Player — one’s self — revitalized so that the death of the body that functions on this level does not destroy the Player. This can only be done by union with the Elder, who imparts life that goes beyond the basic level. To have the body die without this extended life is to have the Player enter the Region of Perpetual Destruction. The Adversaries the Player must contend with come from this region and, more often than not, are able to destroy the Players they attack.

The game, called simply Salvation, is never turned off, and, waking or sleeping, on-line or off-line, the Player is always on the Field of Action and is always vulnerable. Nor is there any hiding in the great Global Arena; even if one seeks to be disconnected, the events that happen thereon affect all lives; and Adversaries love to destroy “lone wolves,” especially those who think themselves master players.

I, War Crown, say that the “games” of the Game-Master are in truth weapons designed to dull the general consciousness of a Player while simultaneously bringing the Player’s awareness into sharp focus deeply involved in a counterfeit combat, detracting from the actual events taking place in that one’s consciousness, and that through this distraction the Adversaries dull and ensnare many Players, while allowing them to think they are mastering weapons and strategies.

The game of Salvation is simple, and of profound depth. As it is the Elder who imparts what is necessary to play the game successfully, it is imperative to learn of him, and what he requires. He gives all the weapons, and many gifts that enhance the Players’ lives.

There are other objectives as well: protecting the Players in one’s Community, for it is a closely-knit team endeavor, as the skill and power of the Adversaries are too great for isolated combatants, though often one may find oneself alone — save for the constant companionship of the Elder — in solitary laboring and standing against assaults. There are territories to conquer, so as to free captives taken at will by the powerful Adversaries; there are strategic positions to be taken and held, so as to utilize the weapons at
maximum effect. There is the establishing and fortifying of protective communities to nurture and strengthen those persons — now fellow-Players — rescued from the grip of the Adversaries. And there are other objectives, too numerous to mention here.

Although simple, Salvation encompasses vast complexity; depending on the maturity of the Player, one may with great peace and joy be supervising and supporting very difficult and far-flung operations. 

The following is a short meditation in the Old Language I saw posted in the Arena of Consciousness where combatants from around the globe gather, and I keep it to show my friends:*

_Samurai of the Almighty

The modern warrior in reality is not the martial arts and weapons master of popular story, but the one who walks so as to give no inward place to the Devil, who walks humbly and meekly before God and man, yet has the authority and the power to lay waste demonic strongholds. The modern warrior's rule is_ purity of heart, simplicity of life, and the presence of God. _Such a one can call on the Almighty, and is His samurai in the nether realms, wielding a lightning sword, the sword of the Spirit._​
*The Elder issues the finest weapons this — and any — world has ever seen: swords, shields, armor, war-hammers, and various kinds of explosives and incendiary devices. There is also a weapon known as the word of power. These are essentially weapons-of-consciousness to be used against the Adversaries and their allies, and are not physical weapons. For example, the Light Sabers of the Jedi, or Excalibur of Arthur, or Frodo’s elvish blade Sting, are poor mirage images of the swords the Elder issues. And while the computer-game swords (and other weapons) are sometimes wondrous to behold, they are, after all, fiction. Not so with the weapons of the Elder: they are actual.

What is the state of your consciousness? Are you as though asleep? Are you aware of your Adversaries? Are you aware of the Elder? Are you weaponless, armorless, without life for the next level, ripe for destruction?

I, War Crown, challenge you, Game-Master, to come out of the shadows in which you lurk, and to show your face. Let us see your skill in the Global Arena of Consciousness, and with weapons that are actual and endued with power. But you will not show your face, as we could then tell what manner of entity you are, for you are of the Destroyers, and there are no beasts or monsters in your file of phantasms that hold a candle to your malign and horrific features, and your evil intent. The Elder who is the life within my own life has power greater by far than you and your lord possess, and your dooms are certain.

Game Players, throw off the delusion that you are mastering combats, while on the actual Field of Play you are lured into trifles and dalliances, your Day-Counter and Energy-Supply slowly diminishing. Do Adversaries dance around your slumbering awareness, while you think you are mastering weapons? Awake!*

This was the first of the depth-charges War Crown tossed into the great ocean of awareness. 

-------------------

*VIRTUAL LIVES*

As War Crown was pondering developments in the Global Arena of Consciousness, he considered those who lived more in virtual worlds having no correspondence with the actual world, whose hearts were invested — and whose loves, hates, joys, sorrows, triumphs, and ruinations were actualized — in their virtual lives.

There were some — one thinks of Players in the World of Warcraft realm — whose virtual lives were full and rich, while their actual lives were impoverished and unsatisfying. This was not always the case, but it makes the point that sometimes actual life could rise up and devour a virtual life so that both were destroyed. This was part of the vision shown in “The Game-Master.”

In the game Salvation there was a similar phenomena: in one’s life in the arena of consciousness one might have great power and wondrous gifts, be possessed of weaponry and armor forged in off-world — but actual — furnaces, and which showed the weapons of earth’s legends tawdry in their light, while these Players’ actual lives might likewise be impoverished and even entail great suffering. Though it could not be said of them their lives were “unsatisfying,” for Salvation Players rejoiced in their lots. They rarely had virtual lives which were disparate from their actual lives, although there was no law or rule prohibiting such; it was simply a paler and less rich activity when divorced from the actual.

Take our Salvation Player, War Crown (WC); he will occasionally enter computer games and play in various activities, but what can compare with his weapon _Lightning Sword_, or his _Diamond Shield_, and the _Armor of Light_, all given him by the Elder from the armory of a realm not of this level. WC has made it his aim to thoroughly integrate his virtual life with his actual life, so that who he is in the Global Arena of Consciousness is exactly who he is on the streets of the city he now walks, quietly and invisibly waging his warfare, both in person and online. He does not need his online life to be who he is, it but extends his reach across the globe, and he uses other media than the virtual.

By looking at him you could not tell the state of his consciousness, although there are traits and signs by which a Salvation Player may be recognized, and places where he or she may be found.

Whatever condition the Elder sees fit for his Players to be in in their lives on this level (for he is into developing their characters as well as their skills), they learn to rejoice therein, be it poverty, prison, or delivered to death. Death is nothing to them — or next-to-nothing — as to leave the body that functions on this level is to be with the Elder on the level Players from ancient days called the Celestial City. And there will come a day when the Elder and his wonderful Father give us our bodies back, gloriously renewed.

Virtual lives, apart from our actual lives, if highly developed, drain energy and intelligence needed to survive the onslaughts of the Adversaries, who pervade the regions of consciousness in this level. They are a distraction; although, sometimes, distractions may be a happy recreation. There is a rule, and that is: moderation is generally wise.


----------

